# Licking County 1/31



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Well guys, I finished my 2008 deer season today in Licking County. It was way too cold this morning to hunt, so my two buddies and I decided to be in the stand by 12:30 and hunt until dusk. What a day...

As we walked into the woods, we jumped 1 buck and 6 Does that were drinking from a creek. We continued to our stand sites, I had to set one of my buddies up because he has never hunted here before. While walking him to the stand, we jumped another Doe.

I got in the stand at 12:45 and by 2:20, I had a herd of 12 Deer (11 Does and 1 small buck) wander through a thicket 75 yards from me. They fed in the briars for a while then 3 of the Does and the buck began to make their way toward me. I prepared myself for the shot, watching the buck of course. I was going to let the Does pass because they were heading right for my buddy's stand. The buck turned back into the thicket, then the Does followed. They wandered off and 15 minutes later, 3 Does came through.

I have shot two Does already this year, so I was reluctant to shoot at a Doe. It was my last day in the stand, so I prepared to fill my last tag with one of the Does. Then 60 yards from me, I heard some movement. I looked down the hill and saw 5 bucks making their way through the briars. I only got a real good look at 3 of them, one was a 6, the second a 4, and the third one was a hog. I passed on my opportunity to shoot a Doe and focused my attention on the bucks. They meandered for a while, then turned and went back the way they came.

By 5, 3 more Does were meandering through the briars, one spotted me moving in my stand and were gone. I thought for sure that was it. I heard my buddies coming down the 4-wheeler trail. I turned to spot them, then looked back at my right to see 6 BUCKS heading my direction. It was like slow motion...watching to see how close they were getting and how close the deer were getting. Before long, the deer heard them coming and stopped. I slowly turned and motioned to them to stop. They stopped, the bucks got spooky and wandered off in the opposite direction.

In all, I saw 32 deer between 2:20-5:30. For some reason, the deer just would not leave the thicket. They were always just within it. The only shots I had were at Does, which I would have gladly taken, but a buck was always present when I had opportunities to shoot.

I apologize for making such a long post, but man, this was a great hunt I wanted to share with you guys. Nothing to show for the hunt, but it was one heck of a way to finish the season. Now the 8 month waiting period until next season opens.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!
SSounds like a super exciting daY!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you must get a primos bleat can. i can call em in from across the swamp(several hundred yards). thanks for the story. id of taken the doe.lol.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Enjoyed your post there Fishstix...What a way to end a season..A day to remember that's for sure...Enjoyed every word of your Post....Next Year......Jim.....


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

In all seriousness...that's more deer you saw in that one hunt then I saw all hunting season and I probably did around 15 bow hunts and 6 gun / muzzleloader hunts. Anyway, enough complaining from my part, that's a heck of a day in the stand. Too bad those bucks were always around and you weren't able to take one of the does.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool hunt! I'm surprised the all those bucks were still sporting antlers. I've been out shed hunting four times already this year starting on Jan 3. No luck on my part but I have heard of some fresh ones found already.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Every buck I got a real good look at had both sides of their racks. There were some that I saw a quick glimpse of their head, I could tell they had a rack, but wasn't sure if they had both sides. It was crazy...I'm anxious to get out their and do some shed hunting.

A buddy and I went out 1 day last February and found 4 sheds.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It sounds like there are going to be plenty of antlers on the ground in that thicket in the near future. Good luck finding them!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Great Way To End The Season!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Awsome hunt, just something to keep you going until next year.


----------

